# The Zombie Garden Gnome Song



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Zombie Garden Gnome poem written by our resident Halloween poet, kprimm, struck me as perfect for setting to music, so here it is. Thanks to kprimm for entertaining us with so many delightful poems and for giving me the okay to bring this particular one to undead life musically


----------



## cinders (Jul 30, 2008)

*Zombie Garden Gnome Song*

KPrimm and RoxyBlue: I love this! Now I can't get the song out of my head! I am using Zombie Gnomes in my haunt. (KPrimm saw some of my Gnomeage at GLFF last year.)

May I use this song or the poem in my yard haunt this year?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A hit for sure!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Tee-hee. That is really fun! I think you two missed your calling. 

I sent this to one of my daughters who we tease all the time about being a gnome. She is teeny tiny. At 20 years old she stands barely 4"9 and weighs about 90 lbs. We tell her she will never have to worry about housing cause mushrooms are easy to find. Just to pick at her my son constantly texts her gnome pics. She's gonna hate this.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, that was really good! Great singing & music, RoxyB and great lyrics (poetry), kprimm! 
I think Zombie garden gnomes are far better than the living ones...


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Bravo Roxy, very cool. I have thought so many times about trying to put some of stuff to music. I just need to figure out a cool way to do it. I am a Rock n Roll guitar player, so I may have to work on this sometimes. Glad you liked the poem. It was in fact Cinders display at GLFF that gave me the idea to write that poem for fun. Hope to see you again this year Cinders.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, all, and glad you liked it, K! It's a good poem with perfect rhythm, so it translates well to song.

Cinders, if Kprimm is good with your request, I'm good with it, too


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That was wonderful. Frank didn't like the part about eating the cat thou.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry I didn't notice your request. You don't even have to ask Cinders, of course you can use it, I would be honored. Hope it makes people smile.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

OMG! I didn't even know that you two did this! It's just a fluke that I happen to make a zombie garden gnome for my entry...I just wanted one! The peom and the song are terrific!!! I feel kind of weird choosing a zombie garden gnome now...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great poem and song.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Ramona, I'm sure it's just an example of great minds thinking alike

And thanks, WC!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHAHA - well done Roxy!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Great job, guys!!! I love this!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well that was quite unexpected, but great job! Your right it does translate well to music, and what you chose really seemed to fit. You might be up for the "Halloween Song of the Year" award!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Pretty cool song!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you, my dears Troll, the music fits because I wrote it that way:jol:


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Now that was really great. Good job adding the music to the poem. Perfect.


----------



## DreadKnight'sFirstBorn (Aug 6, 2013)

Cool song


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Okay. That was hilarious. Great writing and Rox, I am impressed by your singing skills.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

That is great! Wish I was as talented as you two!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, guys It was a fun project and Kprimm's poems deserve to be set to music. He has a natural ear for rhythm that makes the songwriting part much easier.


----------



## Mortuis (Aug 13, 2013)

Awesomeness... you haz it.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

It is absolutely fabulous! I must spread the word to my fellow zombie gnome lovers


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

NICE song!!!!!

Were you in the band Roxy Blue?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Yep, I was one of the hot dancing chicks - NOT!:googly:

Thanks again for the kind words, my dears


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

ya,, i think is quite good. but, the video looks blur. isn't it? or just in my comp?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, willow It's not a high definition video, so it's lacking crispness, but it's not blurry, at least on my monitor.


----------

